# Moving to Queretaro



## jessieinqueretaro

Hi guys, 

I noticed some threads before from expats in Queretaro. I'm 25 from NY and making my way to be a teacher at an international school in Queretaro. 

Any suggestions about places to live? Ways to find a roommate? 

Any expat group meetings? 

Also anyone know anything about a Jewish community in the area? 

Looking forward to hearing any advice!

Happy travels, 
Jessie


----------



## outsider

*moving to Querétaro*

hi Jessie,

I am living in Mexico since a couple of years and now I am moving to Querétaro because of my work.

I would be please to meet for a coffee in downtown Querétaro and have a chat about living in the city and Mexico

rgds,

Oriol


----------



## RVGRINGO

Welcome to both of you.


----------



## TundraGreen

jessieinqueretaro said:


> Also anyone know anything about a Jewish community in the area?


A couple of years ago, I looked at the INEGI (Statistics and Geography Agency) population statistics for the State of Queretaro. Under the religion section it said there were 6 Jews in Queretaro out of a population of approximately 2 million. Possibly an undercount but it does indicate that there is not a very large population. As I recall, the state is 98% Catholic, 2% Christian (Mexico refers to all non-Catholic christians as "cristiano") and 6 Jews. Mexico City is a couple of hours away and has a significant Jewish population.


----------



## conklinwh

We are about 45 min away from Queretaro in a small, 3K, people, village. Queretaro is a very large city with a lot of growth.
Would expect that location of the school will have an important impact as a lot of schools opening up in Juraquilla. Queretaro has a relly well kept historical center with all the pros & cons that involves. Also, about every store that you would want on Bernando Quintana.
I would ask if you need be able to walk to services but sounds like that not a large population.
There have been a lot of people moving to Queretaro in past posts and there is a publication, El Paseo I believe.


----------



## conklinwh

Sorry for needing second post but name of online guide to Queretaro is De Paseo, not El Paseo. Hopefully this doesn't constitute advertising but as I said, we live 45 min away from Queretaro, so need an online source to see what is happening. I did have trouble with English version this AM.


----------



## RVGRINGO

DePaseo.com is a generic site for a specific city, for which information has been solicited. Even though it contains guides and links to local restaurants, etc., it is OK to suggest it in the thread.

This forum remains free to you as a result of advertising income from Premium Members. As such, we must respect their contribution and avoid overt advertising of other commercial interests without such a membership. That which is posted by a business entity, unsolicited, is deleted. In that same vein, the use of commercial usernames (a business name or professional title) is also against the rules.


----------



## claudioc

*Places to find information and housing in Queretaro.*



jessieinqueretaro said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I noticed some threads before from expats in Queretaro. I'm 25 from NY and making my way to be a teacher at an international school in Queretaro.
> 
> Any suggestions about places to live? Ways to find a roommate?
> 
> Any expat group meetings?
> 
> Also anyone know anything about a Jewish community in the area?
> 
> Looking forward to hearing any advice!
> 
> Happy travels,
> Jessie


This is a good site, where you can find some useful information on Queretaro.
Directorio del Estado de Queretaro

For housing this site might help you as well:
Homes in Queretaro

For the jewish community you will have better luck attending a synagogue in Mexico City (DF) and ask if there is a community in Queretaro, which I am sure there will be.

Welcome to Mexico and Queretaro is a great place to live and experience Mexico with out the hectic crowds.

Best regards.


----------



## sicompqro

*Hi I am In Queretaro*

Hi, i Living in queretaro, so, just tell me when you arribe, and i can help you, to move to Queretaro.


----------



## Cdngirlinqro

*Bored after work in Queretaro*

Hi All,

I just moved to Jurica, Queretaro and I live with my colleagues and their spouses. So Im really alone after work and on weekends. Looking for some friends here under the age of 35, Man or Woman, English or French. 

Hope to meet you soon 

Samantha




jessieinqueretaro said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I noticed some threads before from expats in Queretaro. I'm 25 from NY and making my way to be a teacher at an international school in Queretaro.
> 
> Any suggestions about places to live? Ways to find a roommate?
> 
> Any expat group meetings?
> 
> Also anyone know anything about a Jewish community in the area?
> 
> Looking forward to hearing any advice!
> 
> Happy travels,
> Jessie


----------



## Cdngirlinqro

Hi All,

I just moved to Jurica, Queretaro and I live with my colleagues and their spouses. So Im really alone after work and on weekends. Looking for some friends here under the age of 35, Man or Woman, English or French. 

Samantha


----------



## The Power Family

*Living in Juriquilla *

My name is Jackie, and have just relocated here with my husband and twin 11yr old boys. My husband works long days, and I find that we are stuck at home alot. Looking for company and maybe someone to help us learn spanish??


----------



## Queretaro

Hola Jessie,
Just to clarify, are you already in Querétaro or are you coming. If you are already here then we know each other, if not, that means that you are the second person named Jessie, from NY that is going to be a teacher at the International School that I know. 
Almost all of the teachers there have studied with us at our Spanish school. I know that at least 2 of them are leaving at the end of the school year. One of them, a girl name Jessie from NY has an apartment here downtown that she will be leaving (you may be able to buy her furniture), the other teacher that is leaving is sharing an apartment near downtown. If you are interested contact me through website in my link and I can put you in touch with them.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Hound Dog

It´s sad is it not. Loneliness in the midst of vibrant urban frenzy. I´ve lived in so many big cirites from San Francisco to New York to Nairobi to Bombay to Paris and countless other places and there is nothing sadder than a lonely displaced urban dweller or more relaxing than an unknown urban dweller who no longer frets about his or her place among other underachievers. Relax folks, your next serious stop is at the grave.


----------



## TundraGreen

Hound Dog said:


> It´s sad is it not. Loneliness in the midst of vibrant urban frenzy. I´ve lived in so many big cirites [sic] from San Francisco to New York to Nairobi to Bombay to Paris and countless other places and there is nothing sadder than a lonely displaced urban dweller or more relaxing than an unknown urban dweller who no longer frets about his or her place among other underachievers. Relax folks, your next serious stop is at the grave.


You can relax too Hound Dog. It's just some folks trying to meet new people in a new city. Nothing sad about it.


----------



## Cdngirlinqro

*Jews in Queretaro*

Hi Jessie, 

I just moved here, have you found a jewish community here? I'm sorta looking!



jessieinqueretaro said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I noticed some threads before from expats in Queretaro. I'm 25 from NY and making my way to be a teacher at an international school in Queretaro.
> 
> Any suggestions about places to live? Ways to find a roommate?
> 
> Any expat group meetings?
> 
> Also anyone know anything about a Jewish community in the area?
> 
> Looking forward to hearing any advice!
> 
> Happy travels,
> Jessie


----------



## edgarm

Cdngirlinqro said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just moved to Jurica, Queretaro and I live with my colleagues and their spouses. So Im really alone after work and on weekends. Looking for some friends here under the age of 35, Man or Woman, English or French.
> 
> Hope to meet you soon
> 
> Samantha


Hi Samantha, Im looking to meet other people new in the city too, added u as a contact, dodnt really know how to send messages, hope to hear from you 

Edgar


----------



## Blindsay

edgarm said:


> Hi Samantha, Im looking to meet other people new in the city too, added u as a contact, dodnt really know how to send messages, hope to hear from you
> 
> Edgar


:clap2:


My husband and I are also looking to meet people down here. We are in QRO and have been here for about 6 weeks. We are also under 35. Hope to hear from either Sam or Edgar!


----------



## conklinwh

Really great to see that growing group of expats in and around Queretaro. Figure somebody has to support all the new construction. Unfortunately we aren't under 35. We live in a "mining ghost town" about 45min north of Queretaro off hwy 57. 
Would be great weekend get away from Queretaro but not the most small child friendly with some 300 mines.


----------

